# Social Security COLA for 2017



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...la-medicare-premiums-cost-of-living/92051378/ 
A copy and paste from this page. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Uncle Sam giveth and Uncle Sam taketh away.
The nationâs 65 million Social Security beneficiaries will receive a paltry 0.3% cost-of-living adjustment to their monthly checks in 2017, the government announced Tuesday. In dollars and cents, it means the average retired beneficiaryâs check will rise about $5 to $1,360 per month in 2017.
*The even more bitter pill: Many current Medicare beneficiaries wonât be able to spend any of that extra money. Instead, theyâll likely have to send their COLA straight back to Uncle Sam to cover higher Medicare Part B premiums.*
Almost a third of Medicare's 56 million beneficiaries could see their premiums jump 22% next year, according to the Medicare Trustees Report, putting the cost at an estimated $149 per month. Those unlucky 30% of beneficiaries include people enrolling in Part B for the first time in 2017, people who are on Medicare but who aren't currently taking Social Security benefits and current enrollees who pay an income-related higher premium.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Color me confused. I was expecting a few comments on this. 
--------------------
From the research I have done so far, the $ 104.90 for Medicare that is currently coming out of checks will be increased. The new amounts will be $ 109 on the average and as much as $ 134. Which affects this household, as the hubby will be 65, in the first part of 2017. I have already got him signed up for Medicare. This will be a increase in our health insurance monthly premiums. I told him think of it as a new bill. His current health plan is very cheap due to us being low income. He had 3 surgeries this year, and we came out of it, very lucky, due to only having the copays. If anything similar medical happens to us in 2017, we are going to be hurting $$$ wise real bad.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

ladytoysdream said:


> Color me confused. I was expecting a few comments on this.


 Not sure what you are confused about -- it's pretty straightforward. The paltry increase in SS is being offset by Medicare, so there is no net increase. I just received my SS notice today. I received a $3.00 raise which was eaten up by the Medicare increase. I wouldn't mind since food prices and gas are down, but my rent increased by $36.00 a month so it would have been nice to get a bit of an increase.

As to no responses -- this was discussed at some length a couple of months ago when the announcement first came out.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Got mine today.$2.00


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Belfrybat said:


> Not sure what you are confused about -- it's pretty straightforward. The paltry increase in SS is being offset by Medicare, so there is no net increase. I just received my SS notice today. I received a $3.00 raise which was eaten up by the Medicare increase. I wouldn't mind since food prices and gas are down, but my rent increased by $36.00 a month so it would have been nice to get a bit of an increase.
> As to no responses -- this was discussed at some length a couple of months ago when the announcement first came out.


 Thank you. Can you please link me to the thread it was discussed in ? 
I obviously slept through it.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

ladytoysdream said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...la-medicare-premiums-cost-of-living/92051378/
> A copy and paste from this page.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> Uncle Sam giveth and Uncle Sam taketh away.
> ...


 ladytoysdream,

I guess I will get the ROYAL SHAFT this time. My SS increase will be $5, and my Medicare will go from $104.90 to $134.00 for 2017. Really knocks the tar out of our budget. I have found that complaining to the powers that be does no good, BUT, I have to do it again, if for no other reason than to vent.

Dave


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I been trying to figure out who gets hit with the $ 134 amount. Wondering if it is the new retirees ? Which would be my husband in this case. 
So how does one found out their new numbers ? Does something come in the mail ? 
I think I may have to go to the SS website and look it up. I don't think we are getting a paper copy in the mail this year.

PS....I have not found the other thread yet. Can someone tell me what sub forum it is in ? I don't mind scrolling for it. Search did not bring it up. 
And or I used the wrong search words.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Pepsiboy said:


> ladytoysdream,
> 
> I guess I will get the ROYAL SHAFT this time. My SS increase will be $5, and my Medicare will go from $104.90 to $134.00 for 2017. Really knocks the tar out of our budget. I have found that complaining to the powers that be does no good, BUT, I have to do it again, if for no other reason than to vent.
> 
> Dave


Is that because this is your first year on Medicare? If you have been on both for more than a year, Medicare can't go up more than the SS. At least that is what I've read.

Ladytoysdream -- the conversation was on the politics forum which doesn't show up in the search engine. Just go over to it and scroll down for about 6 weeks (maybe 8?) or so.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

https://www.medicare.gov/your-medicare-costs/costs-at-a-glance/costs-at-glance.html


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

The politics thread. THANKS. 
I am not signed up for that. So maybe I should get permission and do so.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Belfrybat said:


> Is that because this is your first year on Medicare? If you have been on both for more than a year, Medicare can't go up more than the SS. At least that is what I've read.


First year for the hubby. I already am on it, yes. 
( I see the question was not asked of me, but I answered it anyways  )

I recently got the hubby signed up for the Medicare. We were able to stay with the insurance company we currently have.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Belfrybat said:


> Is that because this is your first year on Medicare? If you have been on both for more than a year, Medicare can't go up more than the SS. At least that is what I've read.
> 
> Ladytoysdream -- the conversation was on the politics forum which doesn't show up in the search engine. Just go over to it and scroll down for about 6 weeks (maybe 8?) or so.


 Belfrybat,

This will be my 3rd year on SS and wife's 5th year. So far, it looks like wwe BOTH will be hit with the increase to $134 this time. I'll be checking later in the next week to be sure. That, along with other financial hits we took this year, we are REALLY gong to be hurt next year.

Dave


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Pepsiboy said:


> Belfrybat,
> 
> This will be my 3rd year on SS and wife's 5th year. So far, it looks like wwe BOTH will be hit with the increase to $134 this time. I'll be checking later in the next week to be sure. That, along with other financial hits we took this year, we are REALLY gong to be hurt next year.
> 
> Dave


I think you are misunderstanding the info about the increase. Medicare has increased to $134.00 and *new enrollees* will pay that. But for those already on SS and Medicare, the increase in Medicare will be the same as your SS increase. 



> *2017*
> The standard Part B premium amount in 2017 will be $134 (or higher depending on your income). However, most people who get Social Security benefits will pay less than this amount. This is because the Part B premium increased more than the cost-of-living increase for 2017 Social Security benefits. If you pay your Part B premium through your monthly Social Security benefit, you&#8217;ll pay less ($109 on average). Social Security will tell you the exact amount you will pay for Part B in 2017.


https://www.medicare.gov/your-medicare-costs/part-b-costs/part-b-costs.html

The downside in this is most of us won't get a net increase from SS for years, if ever due to the rising Medicare premium.


----------



## Midgard (Jan 23, 2015)

I think I will buy a new car with my $30 monthly. Does anyone have a car in good running condition no more than 3 or 4 years old?

Ed


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! You receive $10,000. a month in SS benefits? That's what you'd need to get $30.00 a month raise. ($10,000. x .3% = $30.00) Nice dreaming there. Perhaps you meant $3.00?


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Belfrybat said:


> Wow! You receive $10,000. a month in SS benefits? That's what you'd need to get $30.00 a month raise. ($10,000. x .3% = $30.00) Nice dreaming there. Perhaps you meant $3.00?


 It's that decimal point that messes people up. 
The new raise is less than 1 %. 
So .003 times the monthly rate you get.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

ladytoysdream said:


> It's that decimal point that messes people up.
> The new raise is less than 1 %.
> So .003 times the monthly rate you get.


 I just got mine in the mail today *NO INCREASE AT ALL in the Amount*.~!!!!!!

What was Increased was Medicare taken out. It went from 104.90 to 109.00 Taking away ANY AND ALL COLA INCREASES~!!!!!!
I also talked to my friends and neither of them got Any Raise in the SS amount. As Medicare is taking up any increase in COLA.~`~


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> I just got mine in the mail today *NO INCREASE AT ALL in the Amount*.~!!!!!!
> 
> What was Increased was Medicare taken out. It went from 104.90 to 109.00 Taking away ANY AND ALL COLA INCREASES~!!!!!!
> I also talked to my friends and neither of them got Any Raise in the SS amount. As Medicare is taking up any increase in COLA.~`~


No need to get your panties in a twist. This was announced a couple of months ago. The full amount for Medicare is $134.00 - at least folks already on SS don't have to pay that much.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

ladytoysdream said:


> It's that decimal point that messes people up.
> The new raise is less than 1 %.
> So .003 times the monthly rate you get.


Yeah. That's why I don't see any way MidGard received $30.00.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

My hubby got his statement. He did get the new raise. But it did not show the Medicare amount as he is not on it yet. 
Had to be on it by Nov 1, to show on this statement. I am guessing his , is going to be the 134. 
I have no statement yet. I am guessing I go from the 104.90 to 109. 

So I did the math what we had this year, and what next year will bring, and we 
will be going in the hole, almost $ 100 a month. Not good


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Midgard most likely meant $3 but was thinking of the 30 cents per $100 of monthly benefit factor that I used to explain the math to a retired widow I know who has asked me about her retirement issues from time to time over the last few years since her son and daughter in law passed away.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

For my first post in -WOW - a real long time, thought I''d inform you as to where our big increase went.

Mine - medicare went from 104 to 109 money to me remained the same.
Wife - medicare went from 104 to 110 money to her remained the same.

This is sorta strange as the wife's check is less than mine and my so called raise is/was more than hers.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

same here--went to 109, but check stayed the same. supplemental and drug insurance went up 20 s overall, went in the hole


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I have boxes of mail from the SSA. I never bother opening or reading any of it. When they took out however much it was for medicare, I called them up and we had a nice chat, and they gave me my money back, then sent me some more mail, which I also didn't read. The gist of the phone conversation was
me: "My check ain't right" 
them: "Medicare part B"
me: "Not interested. Where's my money?" 
Them:"What are you going to do if you get sick" 
me:"None of yer danged business."

Since then, I guess we're OK. The extra 2 dollars will come in handy, to go along with all the rest of the money they send me that I don't need.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Every cent of my increase went for Medicare 109


----------

